# Indestructible Work Shoes for Professional Horsewoman



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Different people have different foot shapes. I think my foot is a little wider in the toes and narrower in the heels than some. I love my Ariat paddock boots. I got the heritage breeze, I think they are called. Not billed as being waterproof, but the seams, except for the zipper, are sealed. I have walked through low creeks in them and my feet stayed dry. I could walk miles in them, from the minute I put them on. I have a terrible time finding shoes that are comfortable for me, but these are awesome. I have totally mistreated them and they've been great.

I recommend wool socks as well, maybe hiking socks. If you wear wool socks and they get a little wet, you usually don't get a blister.

You might also look for some waterproof hiking boots, there are lots of them out there. I got mine at REI, and I returned them after wearing them for almost a year because the sole got slick when they were wet, and it took me that long to realize it. No questions asked. I bet they'd take a return if the boots just fell apart. Sad to say, they have tons of outdoor stuff but nothing specifically for horses. Lots of good wool socks, though! And of course tons of different hiking boots.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I found that Fila's Memory Workshift are working well for me. 

I am inside and out doing grooming or ground work or general ranch work all day. I do change to ride, of course. Or, I'm in a hospital, pounding the concrete floors. I bought these when I was desperate and they were there sturdiest shoe in the only store open that day.

So far they are still good at 9 months.

They are leather. I did treat them with a conditioner and they haven't let my feet get wet yet. Often I just hose them off. Pressure wash actually.

They aren't obscenely expensive, either. Less than $40 when I bought them.

The only down side is that the soles do pick up fine grit that I have to remove before wearing them at the hospital.

Shoes and boots do get expensive!


----------



## abbvon (Sep 22, 2019)

I don't have particularly difficult feet! Practically everything i've tried has fit well enough and I don't mind getting blisters while breaking shoes in because once the calluses develop I don't have any issues in that regard. Most of the blisters I get are due to prolonged wetness and they're usually on the undersides of my toes. Definitely don't need anything specific to horses, either.

I'll look into the Fila shoes and REI (because honestly if I can return something that doesn't work out in any condition, that would be fantastic.) Thank you for the input!!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Good pair of Redbacks elastic sided lasts ages & these days come with good inner soles which allow comfort & arch support when you're on your feet many hours. I prefer them but my husband prefers riggers boots which give good ankle support too - in weird positions as a farrier I DON'T want that bulk around my ankles.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Waterproof hiking boots would be one way to go. Another one would be Muck boots. I have a pair of boys' -- they fit perfectly, being cut a bit wider most likely, and cost half what the womens' sizes do. I can and do wear them for hours at a time, have hiked in them in the snow.


----------



## abbvon (Sep 22, 2019)

Unfortunately I (somehow) managed to also get a hole in the rear seam of my winter Muck boots within about 5 months of buying them - in person, directly from the retailer. It didn't cause me any problems at the time but I'm sure it will if I continue to abuse them. 

I'm not really looking for winter boots or anything that promises to keep my feet warm because warmth isn't a high priority. BUT I have been considering trying some of the men's styles, in hopes they may be a little cheaper or last a little bit longer, for whatever reason.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I also have that problem on the rear seams of Mucks. I can’t decide if it’s just the way I walk, or because I have the bad habit of using the toe of one foot to wrench off the other boot at that spot on the back seam.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Oh, one thing about hiking boots. I suggested them, but if you're doing a lot of walking on hard surfaces they may not be right for you, unless you have really thick socks. I wore mine for a ten-mile hike on mostly hard surfaces one time, and I got some nasty blisters. I have heard other hikers say the same thing.


----------



## abbvon (Sep 22, 2019)

I also do that to take mine off, egorgan LOL Maybe that does have something to do with it


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I know this seems odd but have you tried a hunting/hiking boot like Danner's? Or something from Cabela's?
I found I needed boots for the occasion, there is no magical great boot for it all. Winter, waterproof and insulated for on the ground may not translate to the same climate in the saddle for example.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

There is no magical boots? Like what am I supposed to walk around the snow in and then hop on my unicorn? I am so crushed right now.


----------



## abbvon (Sep 22, 2019)

waresbear said:


> There is no magical boots? Like what am I supposed to walk around the snow in and then hop on my unicorn? I am so crushed right now.


I want magical boots though ****


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ask your farrier. Their needs are much like yours.


I went on a serious week long trail ride a year ago. The serious riders wore boots something like this:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I do have awkward feet so can’t cope with anything that isn’t wide enough or has no ‘give’ in it
Combine that with seasonal demands I need two different boots.
My winter boots are Muck boots, the first pair lasted about 9 years and I’ve had the current ones two years. I love them.
Warmer weather boots are a bigger problem as most are just uncomfortable. The Ariat boots didnt stand up well to getting wet when I’m hosing horses down, they get really stiff if you don’t give them a lot of tlc.
This year I’ve bought some Merrill Moab waterproofs that are a rugged high fitting trainer type and they’re great. They look like they’re going to easily last a few years and as I got them from Famous Footwear the price was much lower than the Ariat boots.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Blundstones. I'm horrible on boots too and they have been incredible. They are a boot with a wide footbed that is suitable for riding and walking (I've hiked miles and miles in mine. They are ankle length and pull on. If you keep them oiled they will last forever.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

https://whitesboots.com/rancher/lady-packer/


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

waresbear said:


> There is no magical boots? Like what am I supposed to walk around the snow in and then hop on my unicorn? I am so crushed right now.


This post reveals your ignorance. If you had a unicorn you'd be running lightly on top of the snow in your elven shoes. No need for boots at all.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Merrill waterproof hiking boots/trail shoes.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Avna said:


> This post reveals your ignorance. If you had a unicorn you'd be running lightly on top of the snow in your elven shoes. No need for boots at all.


Hah, my unicorn rides the short bus. She's a grade unicorn, but I love my Rainbow Brite steed.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

ACinATX said:


> Oh, one thing about hiking boots. I suggested them, but if you're doing a lot of walking on hard surfaces they may not be right for you, unless you have really thick socks. I wore mine for a ten-mile hike on mostly hard surfaces one time, and I got some nasty blisters. I have heard other hikers say the same thing.



As a backpacker, a set of properly fitted hiking boots with proper socks will not blister. Blisters come from moisture, and the way to mitigate that is a quality pair of wool socks, my preference being Darn Tough socks (plus they come with a lifetime warranty!). I've done a 45 mile trip on mixed terrain being sand, short brush, and rock, and I didn't have a single blister the entire trip. Another 45 mile trip I did over pretty much all cliff and hard-packed dirt, again, zero blisters. 

The key is to go to an outdoor store to be professionally fitted - each brand fits a different foot. I can't wear Keens or Salomons, but my Vasque boots fit like a glove. There is a misconception that hiking boots are hiking boots for any foot, but each brand is made to fit a slightly different shaped foot. Also, you need to size up half a size at least, in order to give your feet room to swell, or else you are in for a world of foot pain.

I definitely would consider hiking boots over anything else if I was ever going back to working as a stablehand again.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I use Sloggers. I buy one size bigger than I need. Then i can wear fuzzy socks in the winter. In the summer i use thin socks. I switch out the inserts, as the inserts trap dirt. Can't say if they would be okay if you get stepped on, but for mucking, walking through mud, and hosing off horses, they are great. Best of all, you just hose them off to clean them, and sit them in the sun to dry.

I would like better leather boots though. Mine don't last long. I use Sno Seal to keep them waterproofed. 

Now Sneakers are a joke. I bought $100 ones and they lasted 3 weeks before they cracked from sitting on the porch in the sun. I will never buy another pair of sneakers. Give me leather boots. They last longer then the junk on the market now.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

abbvon said:


> Please help me - I feel like I've tried everything (except not really).
> 
> I'm a professional groom. I spend all day, almost every day, outside and on my feet. Over the years, I have ruined countless pairs of shoes while doing my job, and it's getting expensive. I've tried Sperry's boat shoes, Muck boots, Timberlands, Nike sneakers, Ariat english & western boots, Sporto boots, and many more. I've come to the conclusion that I need something completely waterproof and nearly indestructible. My most recent boots lasted less than a month before the soles peeled completely off and I'm tired of playing this game.
> 
> ...


Well, the ankle height disqualifies my suggestion. I've worn broken in combat boots for 50 years starting with my father's old ones that he'd replaced with new ones. The ones I was wearing in 1981 are still going strong, but my son absconded with them. I "borrowed" his more modern desert combat boots, but their soles are not as sturdy and have cloth uppers so they didn't last but a few years. For the past 5+ years I've been wearing WWII Army jump boots (the brown ones) and they are great. Combat boots are great. I've done 20 miles in them with a full pack. If you study the old Cav boots from the 1900's (while the Army still had an actual mounted Cav) and you'll see that they ultimately went to a taller version of the infantries laced up boots. Both comfortable to walk or ride in and very durable.

Of course it can take a week to break them in well, but they're great after that.

Only thing I've good decent luck with along the lines of "low quarters" is a very ugly (but very comfortable) pair of Timberland shoes that I have ridden with a few time, but usually use them for camping trips sans the horse. They are 14 years old and I've only needed to replace the laces (once).


----------



## brillo (Sep 13, 2019)

I would suggest the Wolverine Women's Nimble FX Waterproof Steel Toe Hiker. No, these are not equestrian boots, no these are not expensive boots but (although I'm a guy) I bought a similar pair in 2017 and have used them relentlessly 6-days-a-week and they have only gotten dirty. No frays, no holes, no leaks and the arch support is still amazing.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Ecco. I wore mine through two sole replacements several new innards. Right at 30 years before I gave them a full burial with all the honors. That company replaced the sole no questions asked when I called about them. They said they'd resole until there was no way to sew them together again. My mother had hers about 15 years when the sole split across the bottom and they sent her a new pair. Those boots were worn to do anything and everything horse on a daily basis for years as well as serious hiking on a regular basis. My dad is still wearing his. I bought them for his 50th birthday and he is 76 now. He's hard on boots but these have held up. Never had a blister. No breaking in. I think a lot does have to do with socks as a prior poster mentioned but I always wear good socks.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

The toughest boots I've found are Redwings...and my current pair, the engineers boot, with steel toes, is waterproof.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

gunslinger said:


> The toughest boots I've found are Redwings...and my current pair, the engineers boot, with steel toes, is waterproof.


I found it difficult to locate Redwings in women's sizes but I have been very happy with mine. They are as tough as they come, and comfy. I waterproofed mine with SnowSeal.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Avna said:


> I found it difficult to locate Redwings in women's sizes but I have been very happy with mine. They are as tough as they come, and comfy. I waterproofed mine with SnowSeal.



The engineers boot is waterproof.....I wear mine twice a day while at the barn and they're at least 10 years old.......


Redwings just last. I go to the Redwing store and order them....I suppose you could get them online, like every thing else these days....


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

*Ariat Barn yard boot*. Waterproof and last a long time. Soles don't break down with the urine either. They are designed for barn work. 

They are Ankle high boots. I have the pull on kind, with added insoles because my feet are a bit narrow.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm a railroad conductor and I walk eight thousand feet or more of train several times a week, rain, snow or shine. I've got a pair of Wolverines (dude boots since they didn't have any womens' in stock, but they fit fairly close) that I've been abusing for 3 years and they're still going strong. I highly recommend Red Wings though, my last pair lasted 6 years before I lost them while moving. The Red Wings had superior waterproofing than the Wolverines and had better traction on slick ground, although I think the Wolverines broke in faster and fit more like a sneaker than a boot. But either brand would work for you I think.

-- Kai


----------

